# being blonde



## LizzieandPatrick (7 July 2016)

Hi sorry for being a complete blonde, but what does a hunt hack exactly mean? I tried Goggling it but can't find ans easily

Lizzie (with eye-popping Patrick in disbelief at my naiive qu!)


----------



## Clodagh (7 July 2016)

You will go for a hack somewhere you haven't been before, probably private land. There may be hounds out or it may just be escorted by a master of the hunt. You will probably jolly about, crossing the country in a low key as though you were hunting sort of way. Enjoy!


----------



## Shay (7 July 2016)

Just that.  Usually not hounds at this time of year - its too soon.  If you want to ride when the hounds are out you'll need to go for hound exercise.  If you are going with SUH PM me.  We'll be there.


----------

